# إرشادات تمتعك بالأجبية



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يوليو 2012)

*
نصائح جميلة اوي ..

 تخلي الصلاة بالأجبية متعة

*​*
أحد الآباء الاساقفة قال **

لما تقف تكلم ربنا بكلامه( بمزاميره و انجيله )..ربنا يديك ودانه علطول  . **
.يقول :" الكلام ده كلامي ..انا سامع حد بيقوله .
" و يوجه نظره اليك

**أن نكلم الله بكلامه هو .... 
كالمحامي الذي يكلم القاضي بنصوص القانون **

فكثير من صلواتنا الشخصية طلبات خاصة **

و لكن المزامير 
بتفتح لنا باب تأملات جديدة و كثيرة **
و تعلمنا التسبيح و الشكر
فستجد باستمرار مزمورا بناسب مشاعرك 
مهما تغيرت 
في الضيق – في الفرح – فى الحزن ــ بعد الخطية





**

و تجد فيها كل عناصر ** الصلاة من



1 – ** خشوع 
و بدء الصلاة بالسجود

ففي صلاة باكر تعلمنا أن نبدأ ** الصلاة بقولنا هلم نسجد ..هلم نسأل ..هلم نطلب

و في مزمور صلاة باكر .. **

(و أما أنا فبكثرة رحمتك ..ادخل بيتك و اسجد قدام هيكل قدسك بمخافتك ...) **

و في كثير من مزامير الصوات الأخري **




**

2 – حوار مع الله

فعلي الرغم من الخضوع فالمصلي يدخل في حوار مع الله بدالة البنين ... **

ففي صلاة باكر بنقول **
( لا تدخل في المحاكمة مع عبدك فانه لن يتزكي قدامك كل حي ..)

و من مزامير النوم **

( ان كنت للآثام راصدا يارب ..يارب من يثبت لأن من عندك المغفرة .....) **




**

3 – صراحة

المصلي يعرض حالته بكل صراحة و يتحدث عن ضعفاته و قدرة عدوه عليه و عجزه عن انقاذ نفسه ..فيقول في صلاة باكر .. **

( ان العدو قد اضطهد نفسي و أذل في الأرض حياتي أجلسني في الظلمت مثل الموتي منذ الدهر .) **

و في مزامير صلاة النوم.. **

( و أنت علمت سبلي في الطريق الذي أسلك أخفي لي الخطاة فخا ..تأملت عن  اليمين و أبصرت فلم يكن من يعرفني ...ضاع المهرب مني ..و ليس من يسأل عن  نفسي ..فصرخت اليك يارب ....) **




**

4 – استغاثة

في صلاة المزامير يصرخ لله مستغيثا به في الساعة السادسة مزمور 85 **

( ارحمني يارب فني اليك اصرخ النهار كله ..فرح نفس عبدك .لأني اليك يارب صرخت النهار كله ..رحمتك كثيرة لكافة المستغيثين بك ) **




**

5 – ** استرشاد ...

المصلي ** بالأجبية باستمرار يطلب ارشاد الرب لكي يعرفه الطريق التي يسلك فيها ,,,,

ففي صلاة باكر يصلي **

( عرفني يارب الطريق التي اسلك فيها لأني اليك رفعت نفسي ..) **

و في مزمور 26 **

( علمني طريقك يارب و اهدني سبيل مستقيم ) **

و بتعلمنا الاسترحام و الاتكال علي ربنا و انتظار الرب و الشكر و الفرح و السلام **

و كتيييييييييير و كتير .... **




**

لو عايز ذوق جمال المشاعر دي و مشاعر تانية كتيرة و جميلة قوي

بتعبر عن حالتك مهما كانت ..... **

فحاول انك تصلي كل يوم بصلوات الأجبية **

و دي ** نصائح جميلة و مفيدة في الصلاة بالأجبية

1 -  انتبه أثناء ** الصلاة و لا تكن كمن يقرأ كتابا للمطالعة ..و لكن كمن يحدث المسيح الواقف 

2 - حاول أن تتمعن متفهما في معانيها و متذكر تأملات في جملها ...

3 - لاحظ الفرق بين أن ( تقرأ ) ..و أن ( تصلي ) **

4 - يفضل جدا أن يكون صوتك هامسا بهدوء و لو لمجرد أن تسمعه أنت حتي تشرك أكثر من حاسة في ** الصلاة فيسهل عليك التركيز ...

5 - و كلما تعطي لصلواتك نغما كلما تجد لذة و تعبيرا يشبع مشاعرك ..مغيرا نبرتك بين الشكر و التسبيح و التوسل **



6 - لا تهتم بكمية الصلوات... بقدر اهتمامك أن تؤديها بعمق و تركيز دون ملل ..   **

7 - قد يكفيك مزمور أو مزمورين اما ثابتين لعدة أيام حتي تشبع من كل  معانيهم أو تغيرهما  **




**

8 -  عندما تقابلك جملة أو آية تشد انتباهك أو تناسب حالتك التي تصلي فيها  هذه المرة فانه يمكنك ألا تسترسل و لكن تصلي بمشاعرك و كلماتك الخاصة من  ايحاء هذه الجمله ..بل أحيانا يلذ للمصلي أن يكرر هذه الجملة عدة مرات ..و  بعد ذلك تستطيع أن تكمل صلاتك بالأجبية مثلا  ...
( و أنت تقرأ مزمور ..اللهم التفت الي معونتي ..ياربي يسوع بشأن موضوع  كذا و كذا ..يارب اسرع ..أنا محتاج اوي ليك في الموضوع ده )

أو مثلا ..في ارحمنا يالله .. **
( اشف امراضنا ..يارب اشفي ....و اشفي .....و اشفي ...من مرضه الروحي ..و تذكر كل اسم بتصلي لأجله )..

اخلط صلاتك العادية و طلباتك بصلاة الأجبية .. **

و هتلاقي صلاة الأجبية زي اللي كنت عايز تقوله و أكتر **




**

9 - لاحظ أنه كلما استطعت أن تحفظ صلوات الأجبية عن ظهر القلب ...كلما  أحسست أنك تحويها داخلك ..و هذا أفضل لأنه يعطيك احساس انك تصليها من قلبك و  لي كمن يقرأ من كتاب ..فيعطيك فرصة أكبر لفهم و تعمق معانيها ...و سيرسب  في عقلك و لا شعورك جمل مقدسة تفيد بنيانك لداخلي و يتم الحفظ تلقائيا من  كثرة التكرار أو تخصيص وقت لحفظ جزء كل فترة





**
10 - كما يفيد جدا أن تقرأ كتابا أو تسمع عظات عن تأملات في مزامير و قطع  الأجبية ..حتي تفتح لك آفاق من المعاني الروحية تعطيك لذة و عمق أثناء  صلاتك

11 - (كيرياليسون – يارب ارحم ) التي تتلوها يجب أن تكون بتأن و لكن بنشاط .. **  تأمل في كل مرة السوط الذي يهوي علي ظهر المسيح من أجلك ..

13 -  وهكذا يمكنك أن تحدد مواضيع معينة تطلب عنها رحمة الله* 
​


----------



## tonyturboman (16 يوليو 2012)

كلام رائـــــــــــــع
شكرا لك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يوليو 2012)

tonyturboman قال:


> كلام رائـــــــــــــع
> شكرا لك







​


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يوليو 2012)

ارشادات مهمة و رائعة
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## jajageorge (16 يوليو 2012)

نصيحة محتاجينها شكرا للملكة


----------



## Strident (16 يوليو 2012)

اكبر مشكلة تقابلني في الصﻻة بالاجبية هي حجة ضيق الوقت....اوﻻً انا باقول حجة لانها مش دايماً صحيحة...

ثانياً...التكرار....زي المقدمة مثﻻً....


محتاج خبرات حد بيستمتع بالاجبية فعﻻً


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يوليو 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اكبر مشكلة تقابلني في الصﻻة بالاجبية هي حجة ضيق الوقت....اوﻻً انا باقول حجة لانها مش دايماً صحيحة...
> 
> ثانياً...التكرار....زي المقدمة مثﻻً....
> 
> ...


بالنسبة للتكرار 
لازم تصلي من الاجبية بهدوء و جملة جملة وتتمتع بيها
و لما تلمسك كلمة من المقدمة اقف عندها 
و سيب تكملة الاجبية و ردد الجملة دي و حسها و كلم ربنا بيها و ضيف عليها الموضوع اللى لمستك بية
و بكدة تبقي صلاة روحية و صلة بربنا ودة هدف الاجبية
و انصحك بقراءة كتاب الصلاة الربية 
و كتاب صلاة الشكر و المزمور الخمسين
لقداسة البابا شنودة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (26 يوليو 2012)

موضوع جميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> ارشادات مهمة و رائعة
> ربنا يعوضك





jajageorge قال:


> نصيحة محتاجينها شكرا للملكة





johnnie قال:


> اكبر مشكلة تقابلني في الصﻻة بالاجبية هي حجة ضيق الوقت....اوﻻً انا باقول حجة لانها مش دايماً صحيحة...
> 
> ثانياً...التكرار....زي المقدمة مثﻻً....
> 
> ...





amgdmega قال:


> بالنسبة للتكرار
> لازم تصلي من الاجبية بهدوء و جملة جملة وتتمتع بيها
> و لما تلمسك كلمة من المقدمة اقف عندها
> و سيب تكملة الاجبية و ردد الجملة دي و حسها و كلم ربنا بيها و ضيف عليها الموضوع اللى لمستك بية
> ...





ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جميل
> يسوع يباركك​







​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ارشادات مهمة جدااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

